# Laurence Chaderton



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 8, 2007)

Laurence Chaderton, English Puritan (c. 1536 - November 13, 1640) was a friend of William Perkins and Thomas Cartwright. He participated in the 1604 Hampton Court Conference and later served as one of the translators of the King James Bible. He was 103 years old when he died.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 9, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Laurence Chaderton, English Puritan (c. 1636 - November 13, 1640) was a friend of William Perkins and Thomas Cartwright. He participated in the 1604 Hampton Court Conference and later served as one of the translators of the King James Bible. He was 103 years old when he died.



According to your listed dates, he was only 4 years old when he died...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 9, 2007)

Ooops!

Correct dates: c. 1536 - November 13, 1640.


----------

